# October 2014 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to October's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, Ilovespirit!*

Ilovespirit (12 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

CAP (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cappaloosa (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Twilight Arabians (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

luvmydrafts (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Prisstine (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

madyasmkey (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cori Moss (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyHorseTeddy (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Horses4Healing (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Saranda (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dreamcatcher5 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

hgbtx (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cmck (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

AprilLover123 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

GallopingGuitarist (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

roadswarrior (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nokotaheaven (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

frlsgirl (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

InsomniacsDream (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MysticTrev (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Destinygirl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Emilyrobertsred (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

anndankev (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Roadyy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Ebby (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SeemsLegit (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

crazeepony (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

amberly (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

rav3nb1rd (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

HorseCourage (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Asimina (0 votes)


----------

